# Children's story Bible in German



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone tell me from whence I can obtain a children's story Bible in German, one without a theological liberal bias? It would be useful to me to pass on to a German family who adopted two of "my" babes. I'd also like one without a Lutheran bias (by which I mean law-bad, grace-good) but perhaps that is too much to ask.


----------

